# Check out the new RST DH/FR forks!



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey guys...

Check this out, These are the new RST forks. RST makes high end stuff for aftermarket now. check out the site at https://www.rstmtb.com

The R1 is $499 (that's what im running) and the Storm is $459 with 3 travel options and a 1.5" steerer option. Check 'em out!

storm








me riding my R1


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

oops... heres the Storm


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why? Who would pay $500 for an RST. 

RST seems to give off a cheezy hyundai negative vibe.


----------



## B1337 (Jun 21, 2007)

The picture you you with is different than the pic above it. Like I mean the fork is different in it.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a new high end fork thats why, This stuff is completely separate from the low-end OEM stuff.

check the site


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

its 2 different forks, The R1 (what i ride) is the DH dual-crown fork-180mm travel

The single crown is Storm. a FR/Slopestyle fork. it comes in 3 travel options 140mm, 160mm and 180mm


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

let us know how you like it... but honestly, for that price i'd stick with something which works... Fox,RS,Marzocchi,Manitou...


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

who said it didnt work? ive been running mine all season and like like it better than when i had my Jr T. Plus its light.

PS. RST manufactures manitou


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mehl said:


> who said it didnt work? ive been running mine all season and like like it better than when i had my Jr T. Plus its light.
> 
> PS. RST manufactures manitou


i'm just saying to stick with something that's proven to work...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Mehl said:


> PS. RST manufactures manitou


That's not exactly something you should mention in public if you want to promote RST...

Just kidding, on my next hardtail I might give your space a try. If it sucks elephant reproductive anatomy, then oh well, at least I can say I tried!

Props to RST for trying!:thumbsup:

EDIT: Why does it seem your website was written by an underpayed Taiwanese laborer who doesn't know he's underpayed??? I did your survey for kicks...

EDIT2: AH, I see...

Copyright © 2005RST.All rights reserved
NO. 2, Lane 371, Hwa Chen RD., Hsin Chuang City,Taipei *Taiwan*, R.O.C.
Tel : 886-2-8521-2351 Fax: 886-2-8521-6159
Best View with IE6.0+,1024*768+

Tim


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just curious, so far, are there any bicycle manufacturers spec-ing RST for 2008?

EDIT: Whats the damping system like on the forks compared to, say, Fox's and Marzocchi's stuff? Also, if you need guys out on the trail spreading word, I'd be glad to do it, provided you send me a freebie.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

spaces should be available soon... but i run one and its awesome... yes i work for them but im serious!!!! haha.

look for reviews comin' up on some other news sites


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

its a semi-open bath stack. Pretty standard, nothing brakethrough. used on motos for a long while.

but the biggest thing is that its cheap and reliable.

not sure about 08 spec stuff yet


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tibug said:


> That's not exactly something you should mention in public if you want to promote RST...
> 
> Just kidding, on my next hardtail I might give your space a try. If it sucks elephant reproductive anatomy, then oh well, at least I can say I tried!
> 
> ...


wheres this survey, looked couldn't find it.

Have to say though, looks like you guys at RST really wants to get into the scene. Seems like the only thing holding you guys back is your bad street cred. Your situation seems really similar to Toyota back before they shook off their bad vibes, and Hyundai's situation today.

Good luck, and remember, if you need someone to test your products, send me a PM.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

HAHA ill let you know... but yeah your exactly right... RST's image is crap right now (mainly because of 15 years of crappy forks HA). we just want to sell stuff that will work great and be affordable. 

I think once the forks get out, word of mouth will help a lot


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mehl said:


> its a semi-open bath stack. Pretty standard, nothing brakethrough. used on motos for a long while.
> 
> but the biggest thing is that its cheap and reliable.
> 
> not sure about 08 spec stuff yet


Give the people what they want, its a good game plan. Sure, maybe it won't be as good as the RC2X stuff, but in reality theres a much larger market for affordable stuff that performs well than $1,500 top of the line stuff.

Seems like you guys are the remedy for those garbage Marzocchi Drop-Off series forks then?


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

my bad, waiting in airport is no fun and i am apparently quite grouchy.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

double post????

see below!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

dowst said:


> wheres this survey, looked couldn't find it.


The link didn't work for me at first (rstmtb.com), so I did a google, and when it still didn't work, I found their big website...

http://www.rst.com.tw/index.htm

The questionnaire is pretty funny...



dowst said:


> Have to say though, looks like you guys at RST really wants to get into the scene. Seems like the only thing holding you guys back is your bad street cred. Your situation seems really similar to Toyota back before they shook off their bad vibes, and Hyundai's situation today.


Agreed 100%, except Hyundai really does suck...

Tim

P.S. I'd also be ready and willing to take time to install a few of your new products and do a write-up on the performance of all of them if you'll PM me, we can set up shipping.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

ok first of all... not free advertising... i dont think there is anything wrong with letting you know whats out there. plus hey if you have a question let me know, the site is new and doesnt have all the info on it i know. also i like going on forums anyways and talking about stuff

The R1 has adjustable rebound, and the spring rate is matched to your body weight when somebody buys one.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

NOOOOO guys no!!! haha. Thats the taiwanese site. youre looking for rstmtb.com. THATS the american site. i hate the other one. its absurd


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

NWfreeride said:


> The website has very little information about adjustments and damping technology. This is not how you describe a dh fr fork....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI the description says that it has rebound adjustment, read often?

Give the guy a break, it's obvious that he's doing this to see what the public has to say about a new RST, not simply advertising himself.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Mehl said:


> NOOOOO guys no!!! haha. Thats the taiwanese site. youre looking for rstmtb.com. THATS the american site. i hate the other one. its absurd


But it's so amusing and such a time-waster at work! Where are your products made?

Taiwan, I know...
Tim


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks yo haha


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

tibug said:


> But it's so amusing and such a time-waster at work! Where are your products made?
> 
> Taiwan, I know...
> Tim


HAHA! NOOOO i hate that site... its so ridiculous. now, never go to it again :thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mehl said:


> NOOOOO guys no!!! haha. Thats the taiwanese site. youre looking for rstmtb.com. THATS the american site. i hate the other one. its absurd


haha, dont worry, ive been on the american site the whole time. explains why i couldn't find the questionaire. I just found the taiwanese site, and yes, it is ridiculously funny.

Any plans for future rear shocks?


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

dowst said:


> haha, dont worry, ive been on the american site the whole time. explains why i couldn't find the questionaire. I just found the taiwanese site, and yes, it is ridiculously funny.
> 
> Any plans for future rear shocks?


I wont tell


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mehl said:


> I wont tell


you've given it away now. Coil or Air?


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

dowst said:


> you've given it away now. Coil or Air?


that i WONT tell.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

dowst said:


> you've given it away now. Coil or Air?


Both. I cringe (not really) as I post a link to the Taiwanese RST site. Sorry Alex! (not really)

http://www.rst.com.tw/product/product-rearshock.htm

Tim


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

dowst said:


> wheres this survey, looked couldn't find it.
> 
> Have to say though, looks like you guys at RST really wants to get into the scene. Seems like the only thing holding you guys back is your bad street cred. Your situation seems really similar to Toyota back before they shook off their bad vibes, and Hyundai's situation today.
> 
> Good luck, and remember, if you need someone to test your products, send me a PM.


Are you seriously comparing Hyundai to Toyota?


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

fsrxc said:


> Are you seriously comparing Hyundai to Toyota?


BAHAHAHA


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I dig the raw DJ fork. Where do I find info on pricing?


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

bdamschen said:


> I dig the raw DJ fork. Where do I find info on pricing?


http://www.rstmtbstore.com

its $299 BUT they wont be available for another week or so. FYI the raw IS clearcoated


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tibug said:


> Both. I cringe (not really) as I post a link to the Taiwanese RST site. Sorry Alex! (not really)
> 
> http://www.rst.com.tw/product/product-rearshock.htm
> 
> Tim


yup, just saw that. looks like the air has a pedal platform similar to manitous' 3 way swinger SPV valve?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

bdamschen said:


> I dig the raw DJ fork. Where do I find info on pricing?


http://www.rstmtbstore.com/index.html

Out of stock for Space...

RST: You have my attention for good! Make AFFORDABLE GOOD QUALITY forks and I'll buy 'em!
Tim


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, you've got my attention too. I wish there was a place to test ride them though.

If your forks work well and don't break, I'd buy them.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

fsrxc said:


> Are you seriously comparing Hyundai to Toyota?


Seriously, read the current issue of Economist. Hyundai is making quality cars, they've just got a negative vibe and are plagued by their old image of low quality. Toyota had the same problem years ago, until they made a luxury line, Lexus, which is what Hyundai will most likely do. And no, i don't drive a Hyundai. Haha, im not even old enough to get my license.

Maybe RST should do the same as Toyota, make their higher end forks/suspension products a completely different "company"?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

NWfreeride said:


> my bad, waiting in airport is no fun and i am apparently quite grouchy.


Where are you heading off to? It better be Moab


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

people here are ridiculous about components around here. i have ridden 888's, boxxers, and the travis. of all i liked the manitou the best. its all about preference. RST might be the next big thing. you never know.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, i agree with hab1b. only thing is that the word needs to be spread, and reviews need to be positive. If SMT chimes in here, offer him a fork to test. If it gets SMT's approval, it will be a big deal. God help us if SMT approves of anything other than RC2X, though.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah who knows RST might become a big thing.... although for now ill stick with Marzocchi.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I am actually surprised that there are so many people here who are actually interested in an RST product. I guess it just goes to show that not everybody has $999.99 to spend on a fork.


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

interesting, why is the dc lighter than the sc?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

their brand image is pretty shoddy right now.. but if they do, as someone else suggested, work under another name for their high end products.. they may be able to get around 90% of their past brand issues. 

something i think would help would be aesthetics, its just about or as important as performance now.. the fork needs to look sick... at first glance they look pretty blah.. the names are pretty uninspiring as well. .. a complete rebrand would be rad... new name(s), new image, new graphic design .. 

i wonder why they are trying to revive a brand that has such a bad history, while with a small (relatively) investment they can start from scratch.. they could probably really attack the gravity market.. perhaps even solely focus on it. Leave RST for endurance riding and the new name for the gravity rigs. <- basically it wouldn't be a rebrand .. but rather a new subsidiary devoted to gravity. If i were them i'd give it a shot.. they have the technical knowledge and the capital to take a run at it.. they just need some help w/ their marketing. 

they should do a line devoted to 40mm stanchions. a cool SC FR fork .. a DC DH fork and a slammed jump/street fork. 

i think everything would need to be changed so kids don't realize that what they are riding has been designed or conceived by RST. New design, new site, new everything.. the only thing that probably doesn't need to be changed are the internals .. given that they work..


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> . the only thing that probably doesn't need to be changed are the internals .. given that they work..


we can only guess at this point, but by the sounds of things, they will not be too fancy. sometimes simple does work though.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> their brand image is pretty shoddy right now.. but if they do, as someone else suggested, work under another name for their high end products.. they may be able to get around 90% of their past brand issues.
> 
> something i think would help would be aesthetics, its just about or as important as performance now.. the fork needs to look sick... at first glance they look pretty blah.. the names are pretty uninspiring as well. .. a complete rebrand would be rad... new name(s), new image, new graphic design ..
> 
> ...


word. if you name a fork uber-extremeo-9000 and it has like rocket ships and smilie-faces on it, people are automatically gonna write it off as a weaksauce, crappy product. No offence to RST, but how are they gonna get past their Wal-Mart connotation if they name their forks the "Storm" and then put flame stickers all over it. Who would want to put a fork like that on their $2,000 ride, when for a little more they can opt for one from one of the big threes' forks. seems like RST really needs to bring something amazing to the table if they want to get into the market.

as far as changing the company name goes, thats what i was trying to hint earlier by stating how toyota shed its bad street cred when they rebranded and started Lexus. If RST parented a spinoff company then they really could have it in the bag.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

dowst said:


> word. if you name a fork uber-extremeo-9000 and it has like rocket ships and smilie-faces on it, people are automatically gonna write it off as a weaksauce, crappy product.
> 
> as far as changing the company name goes, thats what i was trying to hint earlier by stating how toyota shed its bad street cred when they rebranded and started Lexus. If RST parented a spinoff company then they really could have it in the bag.


The Wellgo - Xpedo thing comes to mind too.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mehl said:


> its a semi-open bath stack. Pretty standard, nothing brakethrough. used on motos for a long while.
> 
> but the biggest thing is that its cheap and reliable.
> 
> not sure about 08 spec stuff yet


Uh, you have no idea what kind of damping system is in there. Is it a ported open bath damper like a Jr T? Wow, that will be a breakthrough... Or is it a decent shimmed piston in a cartridge like in a fox fork with open bath just for lubrication. There are more possibilities, and just because it's filled with OIL does NOT mean that it provides good damping or works well.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

sigma fork works amzingly had a chance to test one in my buddies bike, good damping nice ramp-up, flex a little, but it is aan inverted fork-


----------



## Water (0_0) Monster (Jun 22, 2007)

I like how there's more fork manufacturers trying to push into the market.

God knows we need to keep the BIG THREE honest with their prices.

Although, RST is going to have some hard competition when Rockshox is still selling the Boxxer Race for around $500. 

Either the RST R1 is going to have to be cheaper or better quality. I do like the fact that they included an elastomer into the spring stack, which should keep it from hitting on metal.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Water (0_0) Monster said:
 

> I like how there's more fork manufacturers trying to push into the market.
> 
> God knows we need to keep the BIG THREE honest with their prices.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats a good point. RST doesn't stand a chance with Rock Shox's Boxxer Race. The R1 is simple ported oriface, and costs about the same as the Boxxer that has the kick ass motion control. Looks like were all just going to have to get Super Monsters.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Uh, you have no idea what kind of damping system is in there. Is it a ported open bath damper like a Jr T? Wow, that will be a breakthrough... Or is it a decent shimmed piston in a cartridge like in a fox fork with open bath just for lubrication. There are more possibilities, and just because it's filled with OIL does NOT mean that it provides good damping or works well.


well jeez...
the fork has a semi-open bath cartridge. It uses oil for lubrication but it is not open bath. Again pretty standard stuff at this price range.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I've wanted to try the RST inverted DH fork for a while...


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

my first bike had one one it... it performed pretty well but was really really heavy for a 100mm travel fork... the reba i had on my xc bike out performers the rst about a 100 to 1 though... stilll if they can keep the weight down and price down they will start to be a competitor


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

forgive an actual product question. How does the T/A attach? It looks, to me, like the casting wraps all the way around, with no clamp slot, but I see a small hole. Is that a set screw or something?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

You guys need to spend good money and hire a decent graphic design dept. The gold and red graphics are way dated. Also the font looks way too much like a No Fear knock off. Look at what RockShox has has done with their branding. Except for the Totem all their forks have a very clean look to them.


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

or go anti graphics flat black military font label
that would be bad ass.
gunmetal flat grey and black with a little r1 on one side and a little star on the other side
-------------
Someone gets these and tests them let me know - 
ill be building soon. of course just post a new RST thread - 
im broke ass too!
So this could be an option.


----------



## Water (0_0) Monster (Jun 22, 2007)

dragonhead08 said:


> You guys need to spend good money and hire a decent graphic design dept. The gold and red graphics are way dated. Also the font looks way too much like a No Fear knock off. Look at what RockShox has has done with their branding. Except for the Totem all their forks have a very clean look to them.


I don't think Mehl has anything to do with manufacturing, he just sells the product.

I would agree though, that RST should put a different brand name on there like Toyota > Lexus. RST has a bad reputation to get over, so even if the forks are the best thing ever, they are going to be hard to sell. BUT it is possible to get back into shape though!

Just look at Rockshox! I would've bought a RST over a RockShox fork pre-2005 models. Those things were total junk. Wait, I DID buy an RST over a Rockshox, and the RST omni 30mm travel fork is still working fine today on one of my XC bikes.

Mehl, here's how Rockshox managed to get on top again:

First they focused on producing just TWO new forks for an insanely low price. The Pike and Reba were sceptical but damn, when they first came out I was probably one of the first people to buy one and it only cost me $335 retail for a Pike SL. I didn't have any expectations of the fork being good at all, but since it looked good I was willing to go with the price.

Since Rockshox made damn sure the Pike and Reba would be reliable, word of mouth eventually got around really quick about the quality cheap forks. Before you knew it, people were dumping their Fox and Zokes for them.

It only took them 2 years to get Rockshox on top again, and now they can rape us on $1500 for a damn Rockshox. 

Mehl, it would be smart on your part to take a hit for the first year of selling these fork and sell for a price that will draw people away from Zokes and Rockshox. Once they get a reputation, you can jack the price back up.

I want you to do well, but in all honesty, there's no way in hell the R1 is going to compete with the Boxxer Race at the price point, which has incredible damping and reliability for such a cheap fork. Just look at what that fork did to Marzocchi sales. They aren't selling squat with their lower end models.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Water (0_0) Monster said:


> I don't think Mehl has anything to do with manufacturing, he just sells the product.


I'm sure your right, but sales depts can drive the marketing dept.
I say this from experience, because I have to deal with those jackholes all the time.



xcurtisx said:


> or go anti graphics flat black military font label
> that would be bad ass.
> gunmetal flat grey and black with a little r1 on one side and a little star on the other side
> -------------
> ...


Thats actually not a bad idea.
A great product will hardly sell with poor marketing, but an ok product can sell like hotcakes with the right marketing.

cough, cough...ipod....cough,cough.
yes, I own one too


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

RST is looking somewhat interesting. 

You have to admit though, The poor quality RST forks like the gila and omni ....where would we be without these? I'm sure suntour or zocchi would make just as poor of a product when they are selling their forks for under $60.00 whole sale. And usually the bike you buy that comes with a gila was under $400.00 So you should be glad you didn't get a spinner or some crap. 

I have ridden the Sigma, Its actually great and I would love to someday run it back to back with my shiver and compare. anyone want to let me borrow one for whistler?  

The storm seems really promising. its going to depend on their price. But it could be a possible competitor for the domain. 

I've dealt with RST on a few occasions. they were terrific to work with, I'd gladly work with them again. 

I'll test the waters with a space or launch first though. Because even if you spend $500.00 for that R1, due to reputation you could only sell it for probably $100.00.

I have also ridden the fork that came on the IH suhon bucho. it actually was alright as well. it was like a cheap version of the R1. felt a lot like my stance kingpin. similar to FFD damping in feel. 

I am one of the most non brand loyal people out there. only ones I really stay with is manitou and zocchi. Manitou because I know a lot about their forks and they treat me well. and zocchi because their new stuff is actually ok quality. 

But I'd like to try out some of these, they look interesting. I wish decline would step in and do a review or something. like a "battle of the DH forks" or something.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mehl said:


> well jeez...
> the fork has a semi-open bath cartridge. It uses oil for lubrication but it is not open bath. Again pretty standard stuff at this price range.


well, that still doesn't tell us WHAT DAMPING MECHANISM it uses.

People aren't stupid.

The cartridge is not "semi open bath", the fork is. The cartridge is either sealed or not, if it's sealed, it's a closed cartridge. The "semi open bath" part is the oil that is in the legs for lubrication. That still doesn't tell us what is in the cartridge, just that there is a tube inside the fork. Great. Now, what is INISIDE that cartridge? Shimmed piston like most motorcycle cartridges or what? Ported orofice damper? Anything you want to tell us would be helpfull.

If the people selling these forks have no idea what is inside of them then I sure as hell don't want to deal with them.


----------



## dannyb (Apr 26, 2004)

Mehl said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Check this out, These are the new RST forks. RST makes high end stuff for aftermarket now. check out the site at http://www.rstmtb.com
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Crap*

So my friend just got a 2005 Iron Horse Sohon Bucho and he took to Diablo for a day for some lift-access riding. Nothing a DH fork can't handle right? Well apparently RST doesnt make real DH forks because on the third run, the lowers got super lose and flexy like the guides for the stantions broke or something. The bike was brand new. That shouldnt happen, so now he's out of a bike until his crappy fork gets fixed.

I'm just saying that a company's product should work for its intended purpose, not to hate on RST or anything. It'd be the same if the fork was a manitou or marz.


----------



## Water (0_0) Monster (Jun 22, 2007)

FoxRider77 said:


> So my friend just got a 2005 Iron Horse Sohon Bucho and he took to Diablo for a day for some lift-access riding. Nothing a DH fork can't handle right? Well apparently RST doesnt make real DH forks because on the third run, the lowers got super lose and flexy like the guides for the stantions broke or something. The bike was brand new. That shouldnt happen, so now he's out of a bike until his crappy fork gets fixed.
> 
> I'm just saying that a company's product should work for its intended purpose, not to hate on RST or anything. It'd be the same if the fork was a manitou or marz.


Mad, sorry to hear about the fork. Sucks when new stuff doesn't work.

On the other hand, not much different from Marzocchi or Fox forks that have been made:

I've seen 2 brand new 2006 888 forks have the lowers just fall right off the fork in the first 30 minutes of riding. Can you say recal? Marz said it was the owners fault

I've seen low end Marzocchi forks snap at the stanchions pretty easily.

Fox 40s had an issue of snapping arches with normal wear and tear for a DH fork.

Not trying to say there isn't a problem with the RST, but even the best fork companies can screw the royal pooch.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Water (0_0) Monster said:


> Not trying to say there isn't a problem with the RST, but even the best fork companies can screw the royal pooch.


Good call.


----------



## Strykar (Mar 15, 2007)

i have zero complaints about my rst gila that came with my trek 4300. its been great, i even got a replacement when i broke it trying a small drop. i have a manitou minute now and id be willing to try one on my gf bitter once tyhe minute brakes. looks like a pretty solid product and who knows, this could be their break-out piece.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Mehl said:


> This is a new high end fork thats why, This stuff is completely separate from the low-end OEM stuff.
> 
> check the site


RST.... blehhh! I'd ride a manipoo before even considering an RST product.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Mehl said:


> its a semi-open bath stack. Pretty standard, nothing brakethrough. used on motos for a long while.
> 
> but the biggest thing is that its cheap and reliable.
> 
> not sure about 08 spec stuff yet


$500 is cheep? WTF are you smoking.

I remember when I bought my 01 Z1 CR for $250


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Zonk0u said:


> RST.... blehhh! I'd ride a manipoo before even considering an RST product.





Mehl said:


> PS. RST manufactures manitou


Reading good.:thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

If Huffy decided to make high end bikes would you buy one?  

No thanks I'll stick with what works


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Deweydude said:


> If Huffy decided to make high end bikes would you buy one?
> 
> No thanks I'll stick with what works


What do you call this???   ???

http://www.amazon.com/Huffy-Disney-Cinderella-Girls-12-Inch/dp/B0009F3DFK/ref=sr_1_1/103-6509915-6947869?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1183084364&sr=1-1

That's high-end if I ever saw it.

Tim


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

tibug said:


> What do you call this???   ???
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Huffy-Disney-Cinderella-Girls-12-Inch/dp/B0009F3DFK/ref=sr_1_1/103-6509915-6947869?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1183084364&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  Oh crap I gots to get me one of them. Do they offer a long travel version?
Or should I just put me an RST fork on it?

Duane


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

I have just left Festibike, the Portuguese bike show where one guy (Nuno Duarte, an ex DH Portuguese Champion and now DH suspension technician ) was showing off modified R1's using air spring, real rebound hidraulics, 200mm of travel and still lighter than a Boxxer WC.

I tried the one mounted on his Turner DHR and i was blown away! It felt super! 

Knowing Nuno for years, i know he is rough on his bikes (He has a lenghty list of broken frames). He tells me the bike just floats through rocky sections and i believe him.

Having said this, has anyone entertained the idea of using this chassis as a base for a custom suspension?

Update:

Air on the left (Postmount side), Hydraulics on the right, on the bottom of the lowers.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Why? Who would pay $500 for an RST.
> 
> RST seems to give off a cheezy hyundai negative vibe.


exactly....IMNAF


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

If you remember , in the mid 90's Marz. was basically on par with RST. They had some funky air sprung designs but RS and Manitou basically ruled the aftermarket. Once Marz. gave up on trying to be super light and went for performance they eventually won people over. Maybe RST can do the same thing, have to see how the forks perform over long term though. BTW, Huffy was very high end back in the day but made a lot of bad moves. They tried to remake the brand a few years ago but couldn't shake that negative image.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

dowst said:


> RST seems to give off a cheezy hyundai negative vibe.












And your car is better? haha thought so. :thumbsup:

I'd ride the RST if it has decent compression dampening... Rebounds for the birds lol.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I had an OEM RST on a Kona I bought around the turn of the century. It wasn't too bad for what it was, a simple spring fork with a rebound knob. I looked at the tech specs on the DC fork, at 5.72 pounds and $425 it seems like 180mm of too-good-to-be-true. Who knows, it could be a great fork! The market will tell, once you guys get the word out. If they turn out to be durable you could have a nice little niche going. You should send a baker's dozen of the DC forks up to Whistler next year on sponsorships and/or rental bikes and see what comes back to you after the season. That'll be the real deal, and get your name out there more than posting here.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont think i would run those, nope not a chance


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

$10 says Mehl works for RST


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i wouldnt doubt it, not a lick


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

why is the storm heavier than the r1. that makes no sense at all


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i remember when RST was on top of the suspension world, i have no doubt then can re-enter the realm once again...


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

jdude said:


> $10 says Mehl works for RST


Of course he works for RST. He said he did 

Regarding RST forks, good luck to them for trying to enter the big league aftermarket.

Their cheap stuff is usually source of derision, but I seem to be having unusually good fortune with my Gila T4 that came stock with my Specialized Rockhopper '04.

I do truly stupid stuff to it, like free ride (steps etc.), go down technical trails (like really steep and uneven - Taiwanese mountainsides do not make good XC trails), bounce on roots, rocks, and do small jumps (1ft or so) and its still doing well. There is a little looseness, but nothing tragic yet. Even the preload settings work. Oh and I am no lightweight, I am 210lb.

I do believe however that they will not be able to enter this market without either: a) more aggressive pricing OR b) outstanding performance

a) is easier to achieve....

V.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I've been to Taiwan many many times now, and I know they can build good products. In todays world, most of your stuff comes from China, and the more high-end products come from Taiwan. The really crazy high tech/performance or boutique stuff comes from elsewhere, be it America, Europe or Japan...

That said, every time I pop into a Taiwanese bike shop or ask fellow Taiwanese locals about mountain biking, I get a very strong feeling that freeride/dh riding is just plain uncommon in Taiwan. I find it bizarre, because the hillsides make me wish I had my bike with me on business trips, that place has soo much potential for riding. Try buying a Giant Glory there though, HAH! yea right.

So if RST is a Taiwanese company, who does their DH forks, and can they compete with the big 3? I find myself wondering that.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

RST makes forks for other major name brands.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jdude said:


> $10 says Mehl works for RST


yep

Alex Mehl
RST USA
[email protected]
phone: 971.255.0399
http://www.rstmtb.com
http://www.myspace.com/alexmehl


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

mobile chernobyl said:


> And your car is better? haha thought so. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd ride the RST if it has decent compression dampening... Rebounds for the birds lol.


Still trying to decide if no car is better than a Hyundai... I guess it's not. Close one though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Still trying to decide if no car is better than a Hyundai... I guess it's not. Close one though.


boy ....ever thought about Porsche


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> boy ....ever thought about Porsche


That may be a ways off, still need to get my license....

But yes, gotta love the RUF's :thumbsup:

Didn't your nephew total your boxter? Or was it a 914?


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

its only 180 mm travel. your better off with a single crown if your gonna do that. but you cant complain that its heavy. its only like 6 and 3/4 pounds. im not saying i want one, if i had to ride one, id do it, but its still an rst... whether or not they say its a great fork or not. its still an rst. and wtf were they thinking with the space fork. 36mm stantions on an 80mm travel fork?

are they high end forks for the entire market? or high end RST forks...


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

creyc said:


> That said, every time I pop into a Taiwanese bike shop or ask fellow Taiwanese locals about mountain biking, I get a very strong feeling that freeride/dh riding is just plain uncommon in Taiwan. I find it bizarre, because the hillsides make me wish I had my bike with me on business trips, that place has soo much potential for riding. Try buying a Giant Glory there though, HAH! yea right.


Most of the riding here is done on XC bikes along cycleways or on the roads. XC bikes are very suited to local riding conditions as there are many footpaths, cycleways (in Taipei at least) and minor roads, all in various levels of fit and finish, or disrepair if the road is really minor.

Regarding downhill and XC style riding, surprisingly enough, there just aren't that many trails, again at least around Taipei.

While there are trails aplenty, many of them are for hiking crowds and consist of steep and long stairways, wooden walkways, or sheer cliffs.

The trails that are ridable are very technical with very few high speed or free flowing trails longer than a few hundred meters before you have to dismount as you either reached an impossible or very nearly impossible climb or descent, or stairs that only a few can ride.

The oddest thing is that the Taiwanese government does not see mountain biking as a sport or a viable and potentially very popular activity thus there are no sanctioned or maintained mountain biking trails anywhere.

EDIT: I have to add that earthquakes and landslides frequently damage what work the government does get done on the longer trails, so its not all about inertia.

Yes there is a LOT of potential here as the mountains are superb and yes people with good to awesome skills (not me unfortunately, not yet) can make most of them, otherwise its strangely lacking. There are groups of expatriate and local riders that make assaults on the trails around Taipei several times a month.

Freeriding is actually more common than downhill riding. Several groups of people ride around Taipei (at night  ) on anything from BMX, to trials to MTB bikes.

Oh and you can buy a Glory here. They are available for sale in Taiwan. Walk into any Giant shop and tell them you want them to get one for you and it will appear in short order.

Cheers,

V.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

good to know vmajor, it was difficult to get that same info from some of the bike shops I visited, since I really don't speak any mandarin. I'm always in Taipei though, would love to catch a bite or a few drinks with a fellow MTB'r in a foreign country.

riding around the city at night does indeed sound awesome...i was scoping it out on foot.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

creyc said:


> I'm always in Taipei though, would love to catch a bite or a few drinks with a fellow MTB'r in a foreign country.
> riding around the city at night does indeed sound awesome...i was scoping it out on foot.


For sure. I'll PM you my email address so let me know when you are here and if you want to catch up. Freeriding is normally on Friday nights, while trail assaults are on weekends. The guys that let me tag along are really really good...judging by your bike collection you'll fit right in 

V.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

please tell me this is the real company http://www.rstmtb.com/
and this is some sort of impostor http://www.rst.com.tw/index.htm


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Didn't your nephew total your boxter? Or was it a 914?


Boxxer...still have the 914


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Eh, unfortunately no. Taiwanese companies operating in Taiwan do not understand international marketing. They just do not get it. At all.

The RST TW site is obviously broken, and they should have taken it down for maintenance, but they have not as they just do not get it. When it comes back up it will still most likely be full of typos, idiot level English and unhelpful or meaningless information. Unfortunate really, as the product may well be good, but you couldn't tell that by looking at the company's face on the Internet.

V.


----------



## kombi73 (Jun 20, 2007)

say it ain't so
and to the guys talking about Marz forks falling apart. It's possible they didn't check everything out or get it on right. Could be owner error. And I have seen Fox 40 arch snap. Out of 6 Fox 40's here 5 have had problems 
Stick w/ works = 888 / 66


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Are we forgetting that a huge percentage of the bicycle market frames and forks are outsourced to Taiwan. A huge majority aren't designed there, but the huge majority are built there. Now, having quite a few educated members of society working for the bicycle manufacturing there, it's not too far a stretch of the imagination that the Taiwanese have some insight into what works for everything from XC to FR in terms of suspension as they are witness to components on a regular basis. Reverse engineering is something that has been used to progress everything from jet engines to nuclear bombs and I don't think it's a stretch to think that the Taiwanese factory worker has a unique insight into how suspension forks are supposed to work.

I'm not going to dismiss RST because I beleive they may have the unique perspective of being able to analyze many different designs and be able to figure out a way to make it work for cheaper. I'm not running out to buy one right now but I'm not going to trash talk it until it turns out to be trash.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Boxxer...still have the 914


You mean Boxster?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Boxxer...still have the 914


You mean Boxster?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

kombi73 said:


> say it ain't so
> and to the guys talking about Marz forks falling apart. It's possible they didn't check everything out or get it on right. Could be owner error. And I have seen Fox 40 arch snap. Out of 6 Fox 40's here 5 have had problems
> Stick w/ works = 888 / 66


funny, I've destroyed a 888 and a 66. yet my friend who rides harder hasn't broken his 40. the 40's you got were a bad batch. marzocchi makes a sh!t product, and if you have problems good luck with CS.


----------



## Knale (Jun 14, 2007)

I got the Rapide Dual DC fork with my sohon bucho, its a little stiff when you just push it but it softens way up on the trail. So far i love it. Competition in any market can only work for the customer, the more the merrier IMO.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate to bump an old thread, but i was wondering if anybody has had some serious time on an R1 yet, or if anybody knows of any quality reviews. Seriously contemplating it....


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

tibug said:


> EDIT: Why does it seem your website was written by an underpayed Taiwanese laborer who doesn't know he's underpayed??? I did your survey for kicks...
> 
> EDIT2: AH, I see...
> 
> ...


How many times you've been to Taiwan Tim?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

This might help you make your decision:


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have seen those pictures before. That is straight scary!


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

wow - pictures of a broken fork.
hmm - i bet 10 bucks that it is possible to find pictures of broken 66, 88, boxxers, fox 40s that dont look less scary. 

every fork can break, any if you brake your forks, you are certainly going to take some nice pictures to show them to your buddies 

if you ask me it does not tell you much about the performance and build quality of the fork.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> wow - pictures of a broken fork.
> hmm - i bet 10 bucks that it is possible to find pictures of broken 66, 88, boxxers, fox 40s that dont look less scary.
> 
> every fork can break, any if you brake your forks, you are certainly going to take some nice pictures to show them to your buddies
> ...


:cornut::cornut:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> wow - pictures of a broken fork.
> hmm - i bet 10 bucks that it is possible to find pictures of broken 66, 88, boxxers, fox 40s that dont look less scary.
> 
> every fork can break, any if you brake your forks, you are certainly going to take some nice pictures to show them to your buddies
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> wow - pictures of a broken fork.
> hmm - i bet 10 bucks that it is possible to find pictures of broken 66, 88, boxxers, fox 40s that dont look less scary.
> 
> every fork can break, any if you brake your forks, you are certainly going to take some nice pictures to show them to your buddies
> ...


Thats the forth one that that guys broken. I think that might say somthing about the build quality of the fork.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

^ Dude anyone that has broken 4 forks better check the quality of their riding. Bender is an exception only because he was hucking his meat off sky scrapers, but unless that guy is practicing front flips and nose casing every time, hes doing something wrong to break 4 forks. 

RST may be shitty, but any single crown will break under that guy prolly.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Forks break dude. No biggie when you think about it - it happens to every company. Also if he keeps breaking them why does he keep buying them, if they're of course so terrible?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

GiantGeoff said:


> Forks break dude. No biggie when you think about it - it happens to every company. Also if he keeps breaking them why does he keep buying them, if they're of course so terrible?


He's sponsored by them.


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

We got our hands on some RST sigma recently.
Our riders have been riding it and giving reports to RST.
They weigh 3.6kg without stanchion guards.
Spring system is a bit like Marzocchi air assisted spring, but with a mech preload adjuster.
Damping system, is odd. I'd say it's like a IFP system in DHX shocks. It use air pressure to adjust general damping (compression and rebound), and there's also a rebound damping adjuster to fine tune the rebound side.
The fork is sticky. I think mostly caused by seals. And the other major issue is precision.
We have mentioned it in our reports. Looks like they're going to take it seriously.
I'm going to Shanghai bicycle fair, to talk with their technicians in a few days.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd agree with whats been said. 
1) All bike components have a breaking point. Just like when you're rolling around with your buddies, drunk in a Hyndai and slam it into a pole. 
2) If you've broken 4 of the sme product, its time to switch, even if you get that product heavily discounted or free. It goes along with the old adage 'fool me once....' Call me harsh, but I feel no remorse for the guy after he's broken 4 of the same forks, and yet keeps riding them.:madman:


----------



## Dh_roach (Jan 28, 2008)

so i can get these at wal mart right?


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

so any ride report on the rst r1, is it reliable and in general a good fork?


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Had a customer separate his steerer and blow his bushings on his R1 2 weeks into owning it, their customer service was great, "its shipping out tomorrow," 7 weeks later, customer got a tracking number...He lives 35 minutes away from their US distribution center. RST ROCKS!


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

foxracing said:


> We got our hands on some RST sigma recently.
> Our riders have been riding it and giving reports to RST.
> They weigh 3.6kg without stanchion guards.
> Spring system is a bit like Marzocchi air assisted spring, but with a mech preload adjuster.
> ...


Thanks Fox, you provide more information on RST's products than RST does. Rubbish Suspension Technologies. Always have been. I used to have so much trouble with RST in the early-mid 1990's. Why attempt to ressurrect a broken image when you can build a new one. Good luck RST, but I still shudder to hear your name.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Gruntled said:


> Thanks Fox, you provide more information on RST's products than RST does. Rubbish Suspension Technologies. Always have been. I used to have so much trouble with RST in the early-mid 1990's. Why attempt to ressurrect a broken image when you can build a new one. Good luck RST, but I still shudder to hear your name.


You may be riding a RST with a different name on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

arrrrghhh, zombie thread!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Boxxer...still have the 914


I have a strange urge to get a 914 or a 916. I almost bought one when I was very young, and for some reason I keep thinking that it would be cool to have one. Maybe it's because I have a "boxxer" powered car right now (wrx), but I think it would be cool to have one of them 914/6s, because I came oh so close at one point.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont see y u guys are trippin out. half of you have paid $2000 to have their lowers on the fox40s 

same thing, just dif name


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, in defense of the brand owners (Fox, Marzocchi, RS, etc), even if their OEM has own brand products (and I do not think RST makes Fox lowers), it does not mean that the OEM's own brand products are necessarily the same. The fork innards (compression, rebound, travel adjust circuits, etc.), the stuff that actually makes the fork good or bad, also tend to be patented. OEM may not have access to that technology even if they are the ones that are actually making the parts and assembling the forks. Just because they make the forks does not mean they have _carte blanche_ access to all the technology.

All it means is that the OEM is perfectly capable of making highest end products, if you are willing to pay for them.

So far we are very impressed with Spinner (ex Rock Shox and current BOS Engineering OEM) and X-Fusion (parts supplier to Fox Racing Shox) products. Both because of the really good compression damping performance and smooth well controlled travel.

I am sure that RST is also capable of making a good performing fork, but we have no experience with them as we cannot get in touch with anyone at RST in USA or Taiwan. Its a ghost town.

V.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

i know for a fact that the lowers on the 40 are made from RST im not sure about the rest of them tho

my point is dont everyone get all shocked and shaken when you actualy see their name on the lowers of a fork instend of someone elses. its the samething in the end


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

They look pretty good, and they look like they'll work good on a low budget bike.


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

Seems like a good fork for someone who loves riding and doesn't really care about opinions on their equipment, quit treating your bikes like pokemon cards. Quit bullshitting about who has more hit points or take down power. All of you sound like a bunch of stuck up pricks.

No company makes a product they know everyone would hate. RST had to of sat down and designing what they imagine as a good fork, they tested it and they tested it some more. Once they had a product they could all agree on they produce it and put it on the market. If no one buys the **** they quit making them.

Imo RST is as good if not better than lower end products. If you demand more than that move onward but dont pretend your cooler because of your name brand ****. Do you really care what purse your wife has? No? Well i dont give a **** what fork you ride. 

my 2 cents.


----------



## mtbiker91 (Dec 30, 2006)

RST = real shitty technology


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

mtbiker91 said:


> RST = real shitty technology


:nono:

Perfect example of someone who has heard that they suck and is just passing it on. Without any experience with the product at all.

Your just another brick in the wall *******.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

mtbiker91 said:


> RST = real shitty technology


I agree with dervishboy05, I have been riding for a while, and in the 90's rst was on top of the game. surely they can come back to it. and even some of their later forks are still very good (sigma is as good as shivers) besides, how can they be shitty technology, if thy are manufacturing stuff for many others?


----------



## mtbiker91 (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually i've ridden and broken 4 rst forks. i have never heard that they suck, i know from experience they suck


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

mtbiker91 said:


> Actually i've ridden and broken 4 rst forks. i have never heard that they suck, i know from experience they suck


Well i have ridden 13 Marz forks and they all broke....


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

afaik rapid suspension technology makes all the manitou stuff. anyone to confirm that?


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

*RST are Rubbish So There!~*



Monkeybike said:


> I agree with dervishboy05, I have been riding for a while, and in the 90's rst was on top of the game. surely they can come back to it. and even some of their later forks are still very good (sigma is as good as shivers) besides, how can they be shitty technology, if thy are manufacturing stuff for many others?


When I was living in the early 90's I certainly never noticed RST were on top of the game! I remember them to be total crap, poor performance and poor strength. I recall Rockshox were top of the game, with their Judy's! Classic.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

Gruntled said:


> When I was living in the early 90's I certainly never noticed RST were on top of the game! I remember them to be total crap, poor performance and poor strength. I recall Rockshox were top of the game, with their Judy's! Classic.


ok, you might be righ, maybe to say "top of the game" is saying too much, and yes rockshox had their judy's. but what others were out there? marz? were they better than rst? or maybe zokes?or manitou? .there were a lot of "obsure" shocks that were good, but almost all of them are gone or producing at a really small scale. in the late 90's they developed the alfalfa, which was a pretty good fork.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

dervishboy05 said:


> Well i have ridden 13 Marz forks and they all broke....


Maybe you should stop hitting them with the hammer lol j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

well i broke 1 pair of rst forks and worn out another in a 3 year period the pair that broke only broke due to a manufacturing fualt where there was an air bubble in the lowers so they were replced free of charge then the second pair lasted about 2 1/2 and well had many repiares, the seals acherly came out and where replced free agian then in the last year the right pre load stack failed and let the spring drop off the bottem but they continued to work for a while then the seals started to wear out but dispite that it didnt feel like they flexed at all but however as they were friction dampend forks the sompression and rebound had gone se it forced you to ride in a very sensitive style. the eventual reason i maneged to puswade my mum yo help me buy my patriot (i dont work so it is quite difficult to afford a good FR rig) was that i nearly broke both my wrists twice on small dropps. this was a 2004 gila t5 fork on a hard rock sport disc (i know this setup is not made for FR but i did a very small style of free ride) if any one has any quires just ask as i am willing to fil out any details on my experience with RST.


----------



## BigRedFSR08 (Jul 22, 2008)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> afaik rapid suspension technology makes all the manitou stuff. anyone to confirm that?


This is a false statement, the Manitou brand is a Hayes Bicycle Group division. They are Located in Mequon Wisconsin. RST is located in Portland Oregon. They have no relation.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think anyone has "broken" an RST. Usually they are designed, engineered, manufactured, shipped, and installed broken to begin with. 

Face it, RST will never be in the same market and in direct competition with Fox and Marzocchi. Ever. I can see a division of RST possibly making high quality suspension components under a different name and possibly finding success, but there is too much baggage with the RST brand for it to ever be one of the top companies.

Dervishboy05- Have you considered that maybe some people actually consider performance when looking for a product like a suspension fork, instead of just buying based on brandnames? Based on your commentary I would be surprised if you have even seen 13 Marz products in person, let alone ridden them.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Eh, source of manufacture and corporate identity and relationships are completely unrelated issues.

RST is located in Taipei, Taiwan btw.

Both Manitou and RST are made in Taiwan.

Even if RST makes the Manitou shocks, they do not necessarily share all the technology.

Also, I was told that RST is now suffering business wise. Not sure why, but I do not see their forks even on cheap OEM spec bikes. I hope they pull through as my first ever fork was the much maligned ultra low end and confusingly heavy Gila T4, and it never complained even with my 90kg of weight and bad technique trying to kill it.

I finally replaced it, but not because it died.

V.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, they have their place in the market and it's not anywhere close to the Big four.


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

BigRedFSR08 said:


> This is a false statement, the Manitou brand is a Hayes Bicycle Group division. They are Located in Mequon Wisconsin. RST is located in Portland Oregon. They have no relation.


as of about a year ago. Before that RST manufactured most of the lower end manitou's. They have also produced forks for alot of other companys.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Monkeybike said:


> I agree with dervishboy05, I have been riding for a while, and in the 90's rst was on top of the game. surely they can come back to it. and even some of their later forks are still very good (sigma is as good as shivers) besides, how can they be shitty technology, if thy are manufacturing stuff for many others?


Come on, "in the 90's rst was on top of the game" ?
you have to back that up with something resembling facts.
It may not be fair for people to slag them without using their products, but your statement is just silly.


----------



## BigRedFSR08 (Jul 22, 2008)

jager7 said:


> as of about a year ago. Before that RST manufactured most of the lower end manitou's. They have also produced forks for alot of other companys.


Any actual proof of this, or just hearsay? I'm not saying that it's not at all possible that RST made some forks for Manitou, I'm just saying the Manitou brand was never a re-badged RST.


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

high end...right...so you ride their fork and were supposed to take your word for it? forgezzz RST is as dead as Schwinn...your to high up in the vapors to see it


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Geez i dont think these forks deserve as much bashing as there getting. While i dont think the storm or R1 will compete with a 40RC2, 888 ATA WC, BOXXER WC or a Totem Solo air or a 66 RC3, But they give people who cant afford $1500 forks a chance to run a quality fork for there chosen style. I wouldnt mind trying the storm. Hell i bet it would be more reliable than my 08 66 RCV that has more problems than britney spears:skep:


----------

